
What matters more than your talents: Jeff Bezos, founder of Amazon.com - sandeshkumard
http://sandeshkumar.com/2011/04/03/what-matters-more-than-your-talents-jeff-bezos-founder-of-amazon-com/
======
hunterjrj
A small note taken from this great article: Bezos started Amazon when he was
30. A nice reminder that you don't have to be in your early 20s to do a
software startup!

